
SRCTREE-1286: Allow Changing Font Size in SourceTree Interface - shiloa
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/SRCTREE-1286
======
shiloa
SourceTree is a great VCS tool, but why this seemingly basic feature request
is ignored for nearly 3 years is beyond me. I'm hoping posting it here will at
least get someone from Atlassian to comment on the issue.

